# Riding with portable speaker



## Rob711 (Nov 14, 2015)

I've witnessed this twice now, a speaker in water bottle cage, blaring hotel California, or some techno garbage. Why not ear buds, am I alone thinking these people are definitions of tool bags? Is this happening any where else?


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I saw someone with a portable speaker strapped to his waist at the trail head.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ugg. On the MUP but not on the trails that I have seen.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I encountered this on a trail last year.

It was annoying as hell. I don't know why some people can't seem to cope with being in a quiet environment.


----------



## jonesjus (Mar 26, 2007)

I've encountered it a couple of times. I'm not sure what I despise more, a speaker blaring music or the a**hat with earbuds that can't hear me asking them to let me by.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree it's annoying 99% of the time (once in a while I like the song.) Do these people really hate mountain biking so much that they need blaring music to make it bearable? This isn't aerobics class. You don't have to have a thumping beat to accomplish cardio. On the plus side, I've never seen a good rider with this, so either they're incompetent tools, or they don't stick with it long enough to get good. Or they actually become proficient at riding and figure out they don't need the musical accompaniment to have a good time.


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

Happening around here also, probably have seen it half dozen times over the last year. Dumb and annoying.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've come across it a couple times. It was mostly in passing. 

You know what's more annoying? The neighbors dog barking non stop for an hour every morning.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I came across a guy who was stopped along a trail blaring music a couple of weeks ago. All I heard was "I raised my head to God…" as I went by. Not sure if we was trying to atone for being on the trails instead of in the pew on Sunday morning or if it was his Morning Metal fix (it did sound a bit ominous).

Later as I was crossing a bridge over a very small creek, there was a guy with a fishing rod with his young son in tow, blasting Quiet Riot "*** on Feel the Noize". Kinda doubt they caught anything.

edit: lol, appears MTBR doesn't appreciate Slade's spelling there!


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

If you're climbing, then a portable speaker would be fine as long as the volume is fairly low not to bother others. Wearing earbuds may "deafen" you and you won't be able to hear when someone is trying to pass you.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

FWIW, I wear earbuds on occasion, but keep the volume low enough that I can hear people around me.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Check out my ride. Chicks dig me.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


----------



## trav16 (Dec 29, 2010)

its a douchey thing to do. 

very akin to the guy who records the entire concert on his cell phone


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

I carry a blutooth speaker in my camelbak, not blasting but loud enough for me to hear it. Never thought it would offend anyone, and I don't think it ever has or at least no one has said anything. Much better than earbuds for me I think sometimes people get a little too upset too easily. We dont need a Hateful Old Mountainbiker Organization going on.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

BykerMike said:


> I carry a blutooth speaker in my camelbak, not blasting but loud enough for me to hear it. Never thought it would offend anyone, and I don't think it ever has or at least no one has said anything. Much better than earbuds for me I think sometimes people get a little too upset too easily. We dont need a Hateful Old Mountainbiker Organization going on.


Yes we do, now get off my lawn.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

I've yet to see someone on the trail with a speaker, but I see the occaisional hobro rocking tunes on the bike path as they do the slowest coast in the known universe.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Streetdoctor said:


> I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


You seem like an angry chap. I feel bad for those who have to be around you on a daily basis.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The last thing I want to hear on a ride is
someone blasting a bunch of crap.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

I ride with the buckshot 2.0 portable bluetooth speaker and mount it to my Goby handlebar mount. Its quiet enough to where most people wont hear it and its safer than wearing ear buds. I love music so I enjoy music when I ride.


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

Lots of panties all wadded up in this thread


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

What's worse, loud hubs or portable speakers on low volume?

If someone wants to ride with a speaker that's low enough and enjoy his ride, let him be! We're all different. I don't expect everyone to think and act the same as me. Some even scream when going downhill, they're enjoying the moment. No, I don't ride with a speaker. I don't want to listen to music while riding, but if others do and are still aware of their surroundings, then it's fine with me. 

In person, most mountain bikers are cool dudes. When we have too much time, we come online and whine about stuff. Then go back to riding and be cool dudes again...weird.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm offended by loud colors. What's with these people riding bikes with more colors than a 6th grader's Trapper Keeper from the 80s???


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I've seen this many times. About all it amounts to is I have the thought "that's a little inconsiderate." I use earbuds on the climbs fairly often, since I do some of the same rides very often. But I keep it low enough that I can hear approaching riders and/or bears. It isn't very often that someone needs to pass me anyhow...

Anyway, I listen to music that many would deem "unlistenable" i.e. -- Darkthrone, Burzum, Immortal...I wouldn't presume that others want to hear that, so I think it's awfully presumptuous that others feel the need to share their crap with me and everyone else around.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

I will not tolerate noise pollution away from the city.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

jonesjus said:


> I've encountered it a couple of times. I'm not sure what I despise more, a speaker blaring music or the a**hat with earbuds that can't hear me asking them to let me by.


I'm the a**hat with earbuds, but you won't catch me.

Earbuds have never presented as a problem for me over the course of the past 15 years.

Let us hope you don't encounter a deaf rider!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Our group (four or five riders) has ridden with music from time to time and we've gotten many complements on our music choices from fellow riders. Only once did a rider, a 70 year-old local guy, give us some crap and once a hiker yelled at us. That was enough for us to bag the speaker altogether. We're all out here trying to have fun.

I find it kind of silly that most people think it's acceptable for people to ride with dogs off-leash than it is for people to ride with music. I'd rather listen to somebody else's bad choice in music than have a loose dog run across my path or crap in the trail.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

I was riding the Wiss in Philly the other day and two musicians (fiddle and acoustic 6 string) were jamming in a little ravine just off the trail. It was actually pretty cool while I rode above and past them.
In regard to riders using ear buds, I have scared the sh*t out of folks using ear buds as I passed them because they couldn't hear my passing warnings. Haven't really come across the speaker in the bottle cage thing.


----------



## Mentor (Aug 14, 2015)

I have never tried riding with a speaker or earbuds. Aside from bothering other trail users, I would also be concerned about the loss of use of one of my senses. Do we not rely on hearing to judge how much grip we have on the surface we are riding at the moment, know when we are losing traction on a corner or a technical climb, or to warn us of other trail users approaching out of our sight line? How about as a warning of a mechanical issue on our bike? If I could not hear clearly I would almost certainly find my riding to me much less aggressive than normal for fear of washing out or colliding with someone.


----------



## ghood (Dec 26, 2011)

Hateful Old Mountainbiker Organization = ****. Maybe they need to make a jersey or stickers.

Edit: MTBR doesn't tolerate the acronym, but you get the idea.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Mookie said:


> You seem like an angry chap. I feel bad for those who have to be around you on a daily basis.


Not even a little bit brother! I just try to not impede on what someone else considers fun and expect the same in return. Especially if it only effects me for literally seconds. Some people enjoy music more than others. Personally I love music and listen to it with almost every activity I do- snowboarding, whitewater kayaking, mountain biking, etc. For some reason in America everyone thinks they have a right to tell everyone else what they should be doing. Personally I blame it on the pussification of our society. In places like New Zealand it's pretty offensive to try and tell someone else what they should be doing.... personal freedoms. Now if I could only convince my wife into moving... 

Regardless, whether it'd earbuds or a speaker it's low enough for me to still hear my surroundings. Usually this is on the climb. On the descent you aren't going to catch me and you'll hear the loud ass bell I have well before you see me. Complaining about the bell instead of the music, I get.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like you should stick to the paved bike paths? I've literally been riding my entire life (with music). Never once have I blamed losing traction on my sense of hearing. "Damn, I totally would have cleared that last section if only my hearing was better!" -said no one ever.



Mentor said:


> I have never tried riding with a speaker or earbuds. Aside from bothering other trail users, I would also be concerned about the loss of use of one of my senses. Do we not rely on hearing to judge how much grip we have on the surface we are riding at the moment, know when we are losing traction on a corner or a technical climb, or to warn us of other trail users approaching out of our sight line? How about as a warning of a mechanical issue on our bike? If I could not hear clearly I would almost certainly find my riding to me much less aggressive than normal for fear of washing out or colliding with someone.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

It is just one more case of people not being able to disconnect while outdoors.

We have all seen it.....2 or more people sitting at a table for a meal, with their face in their phones....instead of talking to the person on the other side of the table.


I get it....I usually run 1 ear bud....but then again, I spend hours upon hours out by myself where I rarely see anybody else. Even then the volume is still so low that I can barely hear it.

To me, it is no different that the inconsiderate people who blast their car stereos in traffic with the windows rolled down. Forcing your little world into my little world.

Seems like many just have a lack of consideration for those around them. We truly have become the generation of "Me".


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

People do seem to get bent out of shape about this topic on these forums. 

Haven't come across it on singletrack, but have seen it a couple of times on rail trails/MUP. The volume was so low that I only got about a 2 second sample of the music being played, and I can deal with that. Now if they had a boom box blasting hip hop - that might make me see red. Probably not mad enough to ***** about it though.

Riding to music can give you some serious stoke. I've done the one ear-bud thing, and even two ear-buds when riding mostly empty rail trails at night. Haven't tried it mtb'ing yet, because of the need to hear other riders. Maybe on a night ride - seeing the lights of the rare night rider should be enough of a warning that someone is coming.

Steve Z


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Passing someone with a speaker playing music at a reasonable volume doesn't bother me. A group of 15 riders standing around at a trail junction with music playing loudly is a bit annoying, mostly because they are clueless to their surroundings and have to scramble off the trail whenever other users try to pass. I'd say people with both earbuds in that can't hear anything going on around them are just as bad if not worse than someone playing a speaker. 

For me personally, listening to the same music that will be playing in my garage or car while out on the trail is pointless. Sometimes it seems like the dudes rocking a loud Bluetooth on the trail do so for some sort of cool factor.. Same dude probably has or had the amp and subwoofer in their car to blast terrible "music" for others to "enjoy" as well.

Lots of noobs seem to worry more about having music on the trails in the beginning like its part of normal riding equipment, had to tell my brother in law that him blasting umpf umpf umpf tunes with both earbuds in is a bad idea for several reasons while out on busier trails.


----------



## katsup (Jun 28, 2016)

I usually ride with one earbud (other side wrapped around the same ear). I have been surprised a few times using both (even at low volume) so I only use one now.

If the speaker the other rider is using let's me know they are approaching, I don't have a problem with it. My bell could be considered just as annoying.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

Loud enough for me to hear is inconsiderate. Camping,fishing and riding. I like quiet. Listening to the same songs at work all day has ruined it for me. I don't hardly play the radio in my truck anymore.
Looks like most of us agree.


----------



## Low Pressure (Nov 27, 2006)

I can see it in Bear country. That ranger that got munched in Glacier, might not have startled the griz into attack mode.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Streetdoctor said:


> I just try to not impede on what someone else considers fun and expect the same in return.


Apparently you don't see the irony and hypocrisy in this statement?

I like to listen to the forest sounds when I'm out on a mtb ride. Playing music on a speaker in the woods impedes on that, even if it is for a short time.

Playing music in the woods at all (earbuds or a speaker) impedes on your own ability to pay attention to other trail users. I've lost count of the number of times I've encountered people with music in the woods who are completely tuned out of their surroundings and who cause one problem or another because of it.



mtnbikej said:


> It is just one more case of people not being able to disconnect while outdoors.
> 
> We have all seen it.....2 or more people sitting at a table for a meal, with their face in their phones....instead of talking to the person on the other side of the table.
> 
> ...


And this is the sad truth of it.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## MichaelInOr (Aug 16, 2016)

It must be nice to be such a self centered a-hole that you don't have to have any consideration of the people around you! I have known too many people that seriously believe the world revolves around them... how sad! They were the spoiled obnoxious kids growing up whose parents constantly indulged their every whim and they were never socialized into the world around them.

I would have no problems seeing pricks like those blaring their music in public being shot... while you are at it shoot their parents too!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

A guy passed me blasting James Brown's Sex Machine from a Bluetooth speaker that was strapped to his waist pack. Far more enjoyable than the woman who was listening to the theme from Cats on what appeared to be two computer speakers attached to a Walkman.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> listening to the theme from Cats on what appeared to be two computer speakers attached to a Walkman.


That's simply unacceptable no matter where your sensibilities lie.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

What was it they used to say? Having a smoking zone in a restaurant is like having a peeing zone in a pool. I think this falls into the same category.


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

MichaelInOr said:


> I would have no problems seeing pricks like those blaring their music in public being shot... while you are at it shoot their parents too!


Man.... switch to decaff or something


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

MichaelInOr said:


> It must be nice to be such a self centered a-hole that you don't have to have any consideration of the people around you! I have known too many people that seriously believe the world revolves around them... how sad! They were the spoiled obnoxious kids growing up whose parents constantly indulged their every whim and they were never socialized into the world around them.
> 
> I would have no problems seeing pricks like those blaring their music in public being shot... while you are at it shoot their parents too!


I did a lot of things when I was young that I wouldn't do now. Once we were going hiking an listening to a football game on the radio on the way. The game went into overtime and we had a radio in the car so we brought it with us on the hike. A couple people we encountered were aghast and let us know about it. No big deal for any of us really.
I'm glad we didn't bump into this guy who would have killed us and our families.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Rob711 said:


> I've witnessed this twice now, a speaker in water bottle cage, blaring hotel California, or some techno garbage. Why not ear buds, am I alone thinking these people are definitions of tool bags? Is this happening any where else?


You are not alone in your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


You sound like you have great people skills.

Sincerely,

Me. Anonymous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I play my iphone speaker in the top pocket on my pack sometimes. Low volume music or sometimes a baseball game. I would rather hear somebody's music for a couple of seconds that have to listen to their inane conversations, or their piece of crap bike creak and squeal.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Im in the zero music while riding team but its a personal choice, like others Im riding to enjoy nature and disconnect from the world (except Strava) 😊 Is it annoying? Yes! Would I say something?....probably no bcz to each his own. I do wish I could blow up those drivers with the huge boom sound that shakes the ground while waiting on a red light.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

People playing loud awful music only bothers me if they're wearing spandex.


(Just wanna see where this goes)


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm pretty sure my squealing Avid brakes are much more annoying than hearing a split second of someone's music as they pass by.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

GoldFly said:


> I'm pretty sure my squealing Avid brakes are much more annoying than hearing a split second of someone's music as they pass by.


I could really do without both. But since there is no off switch for the Avid brakes, no hard feelings.

Thankfully the DBs playing music are very very few and far between on the trails I ride, so no issues here.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


What would your reply be to someone if they asked you to turn the noise off as they came out to the wilderness to enjoy nature not listen to music?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

JACKL said:


> I could really do without both. But since there is no off switch for the Avid brakes, no hard feelings.
> 
> Thankfully the DBs playing music are very very few and far between on the trails I ride, so no issues here.


I've heard it a few times but I'm usually going so fast by them it's just a blip. Even so I'd be pretty annoyed at hearing it for any length of time while I'm out trying to get away from city noises.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Every noise all your bikes make is an annoyance to most other people on the trail and they give the exact same argument, that you're "ruining" their experience. Seriously. We've lost access to trails over this without anyone playing music.

I think people just like to be butthurt. About anything possible.

I don't listen to music while riding. I don't care if I have to listen to 2 seconds of yours either.

Relax? Some of you guys are going to have strokes worrying about stuff like this.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

One Pivot said:


> Every noise all your bikes make is an annoyance to most other people on the trail and they give the exact same argument, that you're "ruining" their experience. Seriously. We've lost access to trails over this without anyone playing music.
> 
> I think people just like to be butthurt. About anything possible.
> 
> ...


Well, can you come up with another subject we can bich moan and whine about? I think we've covered them all.


----------



## GoldFly (Nov 6, 2015)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Well, can you come up with another subject we can bich moan and whine about? I think we've covered them all.


THESE CATS ARE MAKIN' TOO MUCH NOISE!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Lol


----------



## Speed Goat (Dec 31, 2013)

It's acceptable if you're this guy on a bike.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

One Pivot said:


> Every noise all your bikes make is an annoyance to most other people on the trail and they give the exact same argument, that you're "ruining" their experience. Seriously. We've lost access to trails over this without anyone playing music.
> 
> I think people just like to be butthurt. About anything possible.
> 
> ...


Ok, this is kind of awkward. If I'm reading this right you seem to be...well...upset. Which makes your post...if I may be so bold to say it, kind of ironic.

I guess for me the awkward part is pointing this out...sorry and everyone please tone it down a bit. Also with the speakers if you could. Thanks much.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Your music sucks.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

JACKL said:


> Ok, this is kind of awkward. If I'm reading this right you seem to be...well...upset. Which makes your post...if I may be so bold to say it, kind of ironic.
> 
> I guess for me the awkward part is pointing this out...sorry and everyone please tone it down a bit. Also with the speakers if you could. Thanks much.


You're not reading it right :lol:


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

I can think of a thousand things more worthy of my crying and moaning than someone enjoying music in the forest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Velokid1 said:


> I can think of a thousand things more worthy of my crying and moaning than someone enjoying music in the forest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's too easy. The real test is can you think of a thousand first world problems more worthy of crying and moaning about? That's a man size challenge. For example, this morning when I got to work, someone had already eaten the best potluck leftovers, so I had to eat macaroni salad for breakfast. That was a real pisser, and worse than mountain bike speakers in the forest for sure.


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

Ladmo said:


> That's too easy. The real test is can you think of a thousand first world problems more worthy of crying and moaning about? That's a man size challenge. For example, this morning when I got to work, someone had already eaten the best potluck leftovers, so I had to eat macaroni salad for breakfast. That was a real pisser, and worse than mountain bike speakers in the forest for sure.


Yeah, but what if that person who ate the good stuff was wearing speakers?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Streetdoctor said:


> Sounds like you should stick to the paved bike paths? I've literally been riding my entire life (with music). Never once have I blamed losing traction on my sense of hearing. "Damn, I totally would have cleared that last section if only my hearing was better!" -said no one ever.


Agreed. Same here. I've never encountered an issue with other riders as I've listened to music, either.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

JACKL said:


> I could really do without both. But since there is no off switch for the Avid brakes, no hard feelings.
> 
> Thankfully the DBs playing music are very very few and far between on the trails I ride, so no issues here.


I'm annoyed and offended by slow DB's who impede my need for speed. They really should ride somewhere else and not get in the way of us xc weight-weenie types.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

One Pivot said:


> You're not reading it right :lol:


Well, it wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Speed Goat said:


> It's acceptable if you're this guy on a bike.
> 
> View attachment 1103241


Brian!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Velokid1 said:


> I can think of a thousand things more worthy of my crying and moaning than someone enjoying music in the forest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And? 
Where's your 1000 thing list?


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Streetdoctor said:


> I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


 Low volume, not an issue. The need for music everywhere and unable to be unplugged for some time, sad. I love the forest, birds and wind. The sound my tires make. The ride doesn't require anything more. Sometimes you just need to be the wheel. Just like in "Caddyshack" be the ball. I had a hiker in front of me once, after talking, shouting loudly, no response. I tapped him on the shoulder, he jumped a mile. Ear buds so loud, tuned out the rest of the world. What ev.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

GRAVELBIKE said:


> A guy passed me blasting James Brown's Sex Machine from a Bluetooth speaker that was strapped to his waist pack. Far more enjoyable than the woman who was listening to the theme from Cats on what appeared to be two computer speakers attached to a Walkman.


I think if I heard JB on the trail, then I'd have to give it a pass.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan. However, if the volume is low enough not to impact others enjoyment of the area or for the rider with ear buds to be aware of their surroundings... then whatever.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Low Pressure said:


> I can see it in Bear country. That ranger that got munched in Glacier, might not have startled the griz into attack mode.


One of my riding buddies does that when riding alone here in black-bear country.


----------



## russinthecascades (Jun 1, 2013)

And those loud HUBS! I9's - "You talking to me?"


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I was riding down Eldridge Grade on the East side of Mt Tam and heard this god-awful noise coming up the hill. I rounded a corner and came upon three brothers riding uphill, and one had a Boom Box bungee corded to his handlebars with the Rap turned up so loud the speakers were cracking. Thankfully it was the only time I have ever seen them up there.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

You didn't know them, and you have never seen them before or since?

How do you know they were brothers? Maybe they were just three friends, riding together.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh they were friends alright.


----------



## bcaronongan (Nov 8, 2006)

I like to listen to nature when riding and hearing all the little creepy things slither away as I'm riding never seeing them.
Except last weekend when I saw a small snake slither away...
But to each his own.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

What if someone has speakers on their bike but they're blasting the sounds of nature like a babbling brook or a deer being mauled by a pack coyotes?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Scott O said:


> What if someone has speakers on their bike but they're blasting the sounds of nature like a babbling brook or a deer being mauled by a pack coyotes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do this when I ride on the road to act as a mtb simulator.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

When on the bike, in passing I don't care. I don't have to listen to it long. I've had worse experiences when hiking, othe hikers with loud music and stuck with them much longer.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Can you imagine how loud and obnoxious the trails would be if all the critters played loud music?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Scott O said:


> What if someone has speakers on their bike but they're blasting the sounds of nature like a babbling brook or a deer being mauled by a pack coyotes?


Not in the woods. At a rap concert.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Streetdoctor said:


> I carry a speaker low enough for me to hear. Too ****ing bad if you don't like it for the .2 seconds you hear it as we pass. Everyone is so worried about what other people are doing. If hearing music for that split second really bothers you that much I feel bad for anyone who has to be around you on a daily basis. Guarantee all of you that are so offended never say anything in person either, just come online and complain where you can be anonymous.


Agreed. I ride faster than most so you know I'm coming up on you as well. Yelling and bells don't work. But my annoying speaker does. Sticking with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

TheNip73 said:


> Agreed. I ride faster than most so you know I'm coming up on you as well. Yelling and bells don't work. But my annoying speaker does. Sticking with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, OK speedy. So the yelling doesn't get other trail user's attention but the speaker does? Yeah right. Don't buy it for a second.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Mookie said:


> Oh, OK speedy. So the yelling doesn't get other trail user's attention but the speaker does? Yeah right. Don't buy it for a second.


Perhaps they aren't Bieber fans.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

A1an said:


> Perhaps they aren't Bieber fans.


That would explain a lot! :lol:


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

You mean to tell me that there are people out there who are oblivious to the fact that they are doing stupid, annoying, and obnoxious things, and have no regard to how it affects those around them? I am stunned.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas. 

toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I have my music collection in my head. If I need to listen during a ride, I just pull up whatever tune I want and turn it up. It works great on long climbs, I can still hear everything else and no one can hear the music in my head.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

tim208 said:


> We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas.
> 
> toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


Whoa, bro.. That's badass! (Smashes Mtn Dew can on forehead).


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

tim208 said:


> We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas.
> 
> toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


Respectfull people get their freedoms taken away because of selfish dumb ****s like you.

12 Things NOT to do in the National Parks - Parks Folio

Our National Parks » Noise often impacts visitors' experiences

Keeping Things Quiet In The National Parks | National Parks Traveler

https://www.nap.edu/read/18336/chapter/3#20


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/camping/comments/4kdzx6

Shall I continue? I could literally go on forever posting links on this subject. I'll bet you couldn't post one link that says your behavior is ok.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

If you need 4 days to do the White Rim, and you AREN'T there for the semi-wild experience, why the hell are you there at all?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

tim208 said:


> We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas.
> 
> toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


I'm with ya, crank it up, baby! I also like burning my trash, especially if I can find some old tires. If other people don't like it, we throw them off the cliff.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

some dang good fishing this morning.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

tim208 said:


> some dang good fishing this morning.


That's funny!


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

I listen to music with one earbud in, and at a low volume. I can hear other riders coming up behind me, and I sure don't want to subject them to my music.

Riding using a speaker is pretty rude, IMHO. It's definitely more than a 'split second'.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

AshevilleMTB said:


> What's worse, loud hubs or portable speakers on low volume?
> 
> If someone wants to ride with a speaker that's low enough and enjoy his ride, let him be! We're all different. I don't expect everyone to think and act the same as me. Some even scream when going downhill, they're enjoying the moment. No, I don't ride with a speaker. I don't want to listen to music while riding, but if others do and are still aware of their surroundings, then it's fine with me.
> 
> In person, most mountain bikers are cool dudes. When we have too much time, we come online and whine about stuff. Then go back to riding and be cool dudes again...weird.


Well the OP was about someone riding with a speaker "blaring" music, not low enough for just the rider to hear. I don't think anyone in the thread expressed a problem with that scenario. There are a lot panties in a bunch though. I suppose I have more issue with people wearing earbuds so loud they can't even hear me when I have to resort to yelling.


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

matrix311 said:


> I ride with the buckshot 2.0 portable bluetooth speaker and mount it to my Goby handlebar mount. Its quiet enough to where most people wont hear it and its safer than wearing ear buds. I love music so I enjoy music when I ride.


Me too. Sometimes I have it on; sometimes I don't. It can be helpful taking my mind off the pain on long sustained climbs.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

tim208 said:


> We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas.
> 
> toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


 Where? or more likely the word you are looking for is" were" Since this is a mt biking site, we would be mt biking. But as you might know, not currently allowed in wilderness areas. Dude. Toby Keith? Yikes. Now go fire up that bubba truck and roll some coal at them there critters while you at it.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

tim208 said:


> We where doing a 4 day white rim trip. I was in my truck. My belief was I could not ruin your wilderness expierence, since we are not in the wilderness, but a national park. . I had metallica bouncing off of those cliff walls. It was ****in awesome. To those pansies that have to have all peace and quiet. Go hike in the wilderness areas.
> 
> toby keith was bouncing off of those walls also.


I would like to see Metallica and Toby Keith literally bounced off of a cliff wall. Why do people who blast their music listen to crap? Guarantee this bozo has a monster energy sticker on his bro-dozer (Bonaparte Edition).


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Crankout said:


> <<SNIP>>
> Let us hope you don't encounter a deaf rider!


Amen to that. It strikes a cord with me as I ride with some handicaps.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

LOL
Toby Keith, pop country. The Brittany Spears of country.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> LOL
> Toby Keith, pop country. The Brittany Spears of country.


I'm sure he has a little Florida Georgia Line on the playlist as well.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

frick yea, add some luke bryan, slipknot, brad paisley, five finger death punch. play it loud and proud.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

tim208 said:


> frick yea, add some luke bryan, slipknot, brad paisley, five finger death punch. play it loud and proud.


And don't forget George Micheal!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

No Barry Manilow


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

tim208 said:


> frick yea, add some luke bryan, slipknot, brad paisley, five finger death punch. play it loud and proud.


This is the lamest lineup of bands I've heard anybody brag on being a fan of. Slip knot is the only one in there with a song or two worth listening to.

Five Finger Death Punch lololololololol the joke of want to be heavy metal. The rest of what you listed is pop country. How old are you? I'm thinking no more that 16.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

only time we use music on trail is when we're building/repairing sections. only because with dense and blind corners even signage and tape can't stop an asshat.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> I do this when I ride on the road to act as a mtb simulator.


Speaking of that, sometimes when I'm driving home after a ride, and there is a bump in the road, I pull up on the steering wheel to try to unweight the front-end. Wait - what were we talking about again?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cleared2land said:


> No Barry Manilow


We are at the copa, copa cabanna, music and passion are always the fashion at the copa.


----------



## misterbill (Aug 13, 2014)

JACKL said:


> Speaking of that, sometimes when I'm driving home after a ride, and there is a bump in the road, I pull up on the steering wheel to try to unweight the front-end. Wait - what were we talking about again?


Hey! What happened to that topic? I was looking for it last week. It isn't in my subscribed threads-amazing how topics can disappear. I was driving a school bus too fast and I came to a steep rough incline. I knew it was too rough for me to grab a handful of brakes, so I just let it go.


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

tim208 said:


> frick yea, add some luke bryan, slipknot, brad paisley, five finger death punch. play it loud and proud.


Loud yes. Proud? No way.


----------



## Mojave G (Jan 30, 2015)

tim208 said:


> some dang good fishing this morning.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Mookie said:


> Oh, OK speedy. So the yelling doesn't get other trail user's attention but the speaker does? Yeah right. Don't buy it for a second.


You must not have thought about this very hard then. Seems you just wanted to post a negative response.

Rider in front of me around a curve or other situation I can't see them . They hear speaker and move to side in advance.

Riding up on rider with no speaker. Depending on situation, such as riding hard, I might have to get much closer to them to make call that there is a rider coming. Voice doesn't carry as far or loud as a speaker when you are really going at.

Voice is almost always fine for people just riding. It is the earphone riders where the speaker dominates.

Still don't believe me, I don't give a rip.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

TheNip73 said:


> You must not have thought about this very hard then. Seems you just wanted to post a negative response.
> 
> Rider in front of me around a curve or other situation I can't see them . They hear speaker and move to side in advance.
> 
> ...


Seriously? No wonder the Sierra Club hates us.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I like to strap a Radio Raheem (rip) worthy boombox to my handlebars and crank the Chopin to 11.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

No talking loudly in the woods, either. And noisy freehubs... the Devil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABQ Clydesdale (Dec 30, 2010)

Scott O said:


> What if someone has speakers on their bike but they're blasting the sounds of nature like a babbling brook or a deer being mauled by a pack coyotes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Winner! Moderators please close this thread to further posting!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Further posting found here <<<<<<<


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Some of you guys need to simmer down. Perhaps consider a little Kenny G or Tesh in your playlist on the next ride.


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Please keep the Kenny G limited to flow trails only. Thank you.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Johnny Cash or nothing at all.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

leeboh said:


> Johnny Cash or nothing at all.


Don't name your boy Sue. :lol::lol:


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

ABQ Clydesdale said:


> Me too. Sometimes I have it on; sometimes I don't. It can be helpful taking my mind off the pain on long sustained climbs.


Clearly you are not a SSer...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Love that song DJ... and it never would have been written if that boy with violent tendencies hadn't had a deadbeat alcoholic dad. In the end, you find out that they are actually big softies... the guys and the gals can't help but love the man in black.

Does anyone know why he started to wear black?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

chazpat said:


> I like to strap a Radio Raheem (rip) worthy boombox to my handlebars and crank the Chopin to 11.


Do the Right Thing, baby...


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

This fellow defines 'portable speaker'...


----------



## DaveVt (Jun 13, 2005)

Once I came up on a couple. The Guy was in front blasting his phone to the point of distortion. His gal behind him had ear buds in. I rode behind them for several minutes before she noticed I was there. They then yelled back and forth at each other. Hey, stop! What? STOP! Why? JUST STOP! OK! HUH!. Too weird to go out into the woods with someone to retreat into separate worlds, oblivious to what's happening around you. new Demographic.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> Does anyone know why he started to wear black?


_"I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town
I wear it for the prisoner who is long paid for his crime
But is there because he's a victim of the times"
_

-JC

more reasons- https://play.google.com/music/previ...rch&utm_campaign=lyrics&pcampaignid=kp-lyrics


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

A Boy Named Sue LOL! I had a friend back in high school who would recite that song from beginning to end every time he got drunk. He especially enjoyed doing it using my FM wireless microphone, playing through the 6x9s in my Plymouth Road Runner.

I never heard the actual Johnny Cash recording until years later...


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

J.B. Weld said:


> _"I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down
> Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town
> I wear it for the prisoner who is long paid for his crime
> But is there because he's a victim of the times"
> ...


...and I also heard it was in mourning for his brother who had a mechanical accident on the farm that lead to his death. It was a trivia question on the radio recently. Good answer JB.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

camp10 said:


> Riding using a speaker is pretty rude, IMHO. It's definitely more than a 'split second'.


Maybe at your speed


----------



## JACKL (Sep 18, 2011)

Crankout said:


> This fellow defines 'portable speaker'...
> 
> View attachment 1103588


"Hey foxy lady, I'll be back to pick you up later!"


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

I sometimes whistle show-tunes or campfire-songs while riding.


----------



## spartus (Jun 26, 2009)

Yeah, its a tool bag move. I usually see this with younger riders who, I suppose, are still sorting through maturity issues. It is a self-absorbed move.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

dbhammercycle said:


> ...and I also heard it was in mourning for his brother who had a mechanical accident on the farm that lead to his death. It was a trivia question on the radio recently. Good answer JB.


I had the same answer as JB but came in late. It was also a trivia on my local station awhile ago and those lyrics were referenced. Love most all of his songs.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

spartus said:


> Yeah, its a tool bag move. I usually see this with younger riders who, I suppose, are still sorting through maturity issues. It is a self-absorbed move.


Yes but no 
I ride with a several different guys on any given weekend, out of 10 only 3 carry music. Two guys use buds so the only frustration comes if you want to share a thought on the trail. The 1 fellow who wears a speaker is just an outlaw at heart. We've never spoke about it much but I'll bet the speaker is one of the last pieces of shadow he allows himself to display. Some of us simply have more pirate in them than others do.
Sorry to disagree again, but I can't let you compare a tool-bag with a dirt-bag. One I love to have, use, and admire. The other I'm just ashamed of. ha


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

tiretracks said:


> Seriously? No wonder the Sierra Club hates us.


I ride "city trails", not in nature/national parks.

I agree it would be a bit much to do it in areas that are intended to be a nature escape.

Lots of different types of trails and locations out there. Might be why people are so polarized on this thread.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I don't listen to music on singletrack but I listen on gravel and paved trail rides - it helps me get motivated. Although I have to limit my aural selection to music and stay away from political radio - I listened to talk radio twice while on a gravel ride this year and found myself building a wall and then I lost my earphones.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Lots of people prefer relative peace and quiet when outdoors. Others don't mind being loud for their own enjoyment regardless of and oblivious to the preferences of others. Boomboxes in public, ridiculously loud car stereos, jet skis, etc. I don't much care to hear someone's delightful taste in loud music or internal combustion engine in the woods or on the water, (or in my living room for that matter). A passing momentary occurrence may be merely annoying. Having it stick around can be exasperating.


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

I got a chuckle out of 3 dudes hiking through a local park this morning with the shittiest rap music I've ever heard blasting through one of their backpacks. I can't imagine the Dickies shorts with cotton socks pulled up to their knees felt good after mile 2. Granted it was a busy trail system that I was passing through on a more road oriented but still reminded me of this thread.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

I prefer people with ear buds to people with speakers. Why do you think the rest of us want to hear your choice in music....or anything else...like politics...or religion. Anyone who chooses to announce/share/play outloud their particular taste in music...or whatever....is a selfish prick/prickess. Go home and do your own thing but when in a public space that you are obligated to share with everyone else please act like your are not a selfish asshat. And if this is not clear to you then just expand the logic. What if we all did it? What if we all demanded that we have our own, all about the me, experience because that is what the me wants. We all ***** about self entitled equestrians and clueless dog walkers but some among us want to have their own, all about the me, experience when in a shared public space. MTBing is starting to be more and more like going to Walmart. Every ******* shows up. End of rant.


----------



## Fiskare (Sep 5, 2008)

TheNip73 said:


> You must not have thought about this very hard then. Seems you just wanted to post a negative response.
> 
> Rider in front of me around a curve or other situation I can't see them . They hear speaker and move to side in advance.
> 
> ...


The Nipster is a twit.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Whoops*

I'm firmly on the keep your sounds to yourself side of this. Snuck out of work early yesterday and grabbed my bike when I got home and rode the two miles to my local trail in a National Forest Park. As I was riding, my cell phone rang and, like a lot of people, I have my ringtone set as a song.

It's not Chopin, James Brown, Johnny Cash and it's certainly not Five Finger Hand Job (for those of you following this thread). It's a mid-nineties obscure band that sampled a very animated preacher yelling "hallelujah!" and enthusiastically preaching, backed by a heavy guitar fueled sound track. Naturally as it started blasting, I came up on a couple of hikers. As I passed, I tried to explain "that's my phone" as I realized in horror that I was being the jerk mountain biker exposing others to their lame choice of music while they were trying to enjoy the great outdoors.

So&#8230;trying to figure out how to avoid this in the future. It was my wife and well, she often needs help so though I like the idea of turning the phone off, I probably shouldn't. She didn't know I was riding but it's not the first time she has called me when I was on the trail, I think it normally just happens to be when I am away from other people. I probably wouldn't feel the vibration so maybe I need a "ride tone" (anyone know where I can get a MP3 of wolves tearing a deer apart?) or maybe just need to at least turn the volume way down.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chazpat said:


> I'm firmly on the keep your sounds to yourself side of this. Snuck out of work early yesterday and grabbed my bike when I got home and rode the two miles to my local trail in a National Forest Park. As I was riding, my cell phone rang and, like a lot of people, I have my ringtone set as a song.
> 
> It's not Chopin, James Brown, Johnny Cash and it's certainly not Five Finger Hand Job (for those of you following this thread). It's a mid-nineties obscure band that sampled a very animated preacher yelling "hallelujah!" and enthusiastically preaching, backed by a heavy guitar fueled sound track. Naturally as it started blasting, I came up on a couple of hikers. As I passed, I tried to explain "that's my phone" as I realized in horror that I was being the jerk mountain biker exposing others to their lame choice of music while they were trying to enjoy the great outdoors.
> 
> So&#8230;trying to figure out how to avoid this in the future. It was my wife and well, she often needs help so though I like the idea of turning the phone off, I probably shouldn't. She didn't know I was riding but it's not the first time she has called me when I was on the trail, I think it normally just happens to be when I am away from other people. I probably wouldn't feel the vibration so maybe I need a "ride tone" (anyone know where I can get a MP3 of wolves tearing a deer apart?) or maybe just need to at least turn the volume way down.


You know, you could have a ring tone that is just, get ready for this one, just a ring. I don't think people would mind if your phone quietly rang as opposed to playing some stupid song. But then again, I would never have a song as a ring tone. I just think it's really stupid. But, that's just me.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> You know, you could have a ring tone that is just, get ready for this one, just a ring. I don't think people would mind if your phone quietly rang as opposed to playing some stupid song. But then again, I would never have a song as a ring tone. I just think it's really stupid. But, that's just me.


Hmm, pretty much have to agree with you. Anyone know where I can get a Hope Hub ringtone? I think I will switch to something less musical.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

chazpat said:


> maybe I need a "ride tone" (anyone know where I can get a MP3 of wolves tearing a deer apart?) .


oh I want that too
no wait maybe I don't


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

chazpat said:


> Hmm, pretty much have to agree with you. Anyone know where I can get a Hope Hub ringtone? I think I will switch to something less musical.


A hub ring tone, now that's an idea!


----------



## FLYINW (Apr 26, 2016)

If I want to listen to music on the trail I'm going to listen to music and if you don't like it tough $#!+. Cycling has some of the biggest elitist snobs I've ever seen and the reason I ride alone.


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

FLYINW said:


> If I want to listen to music on the trail I'm going to listen to music and if you don't like it tough $#!+. Cycling has some of the biggest elitist snobs I've ever seen and the reason I ride alone.


These Internet forum fun-haters don't represent the cycling community as a whole. My wife listens to her speakers on the trail all the time and other riders and hikers fkn love it. It makes people smile. Nobody's rushing out to go on rides with folks who let hearing someone else's music ruin their day. Some folks here are wound waaaay too tight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

FLYINW said:


> If I want to listen to music on the trail I'm going to listen to music and if you don't like it tough $#!+. Cycling has some of the biggest elitist snobs I've ever seen and the reason I ride alone.





Velokid1 said:


> These Internet forum fun-haters don't represent the cycling community as a whole. My wife listens to her speakers on the trail all the time and other riders and hikers fkn love it. It makes people smile. Nobody's rushing out to go on rides with folks who let hearing someone else's music ruin their day. Some folks here are wound waaaay too tight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That just shows a complete lack respect for other people and you think the world just revolves around you. I mean really, is it that hard to listen to peace and quiet for an hour or two? And really, you're completely in denial of you think, "other riders and hikers fkn love it". Those aren't smiles. It's people laughing at you.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Your music still sucks.


----------



## rustydogg (Oct 9, 2016)

I used to do this type of thing when I was a teenager. Keyword when I was a teenager and into my early 20s. I had two cars and always put amps and big 12" or 10" inch subs with a different amp for the front speakers. It usually took two people to move my subs and I thought it was so cool. Talk about being a total jackass. I'm very embarrassed by that now. Those cliffs that someone was bouncing music off of I would have probably tumbled them down with my set up.
If you are cruising at the beach, city or a park I get it I actually think it's kind of cool watching some people enjoy their bike ride playing their tunes. At some trail out in the woods or away from civilization then you are no different then me when I was a teenager bumping Tupac and papa roach from my 12 inch subs like a maniac. 
My buddy was into Metallica and Pantera and he would blast that music when he rode with me. We thought it was funny to annoy old people. Again very very embarrassing.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Velokid1 said:


> These Internet forum fun-haters don't represent the cycling community as a whole. My wife listens to her speakers on the trail all the time and other riders and hikers fkn love it. It makes people smile. Nobody's rushing out to go on rides with folks who let hearing someone else's music ruin their day. Some folks here are wound waaaay too tight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well said.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Dudes who use speakers while riding:


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't recall the OP now and too lazy to look it up, but threads like these are More For Venting than solving the problems of how to be courteous or respectful of others. Personally, find it pretty funny when someone posts into a thread like this either justifying the boom box as a general practice, or justifying it because no one "has the guts" to confront them face to face on the trail. 

Overall, it is something that happens, is over quickly so for most of us we put up with it despite the fact that we think the boomboxers are annoying and for lack of a better word, pretty stupid. 

Sincerely,

Robert Conrad
(With battery on shoulder)




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

On a two way single track trail system, a speaker is a safety device. 

I contribute a lot of money to the local trail organization. 

Maybe I should stop my donation of time and money. Knowing I'm supporting a ton of jerks is annoying. It's fine you don't like the speakers, but I've never had issues in the real world. If you have a problem, stop hiding behind your computer/tablet/phone and call me out on the trail for a real discussion.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

TheNip73 said:


> I ride "city trails", not in nature/national parks.
> 
> I agree it would be a bit much to do it in areas that are intended to be a nature escape.





TheNip73 said:


> On a two way single track trail system, a speaker is a safety device.


 In the spirit of "you can't have it both ways" I would suggest that you try riding in a remote area on single track with your speakers. I think you'll find it both annoying to other riders and not safe. Although I don't mind others riding the opposite way with speakers at moderate volume (because my bike noise will quickly drown them out), I enjoy riding along side that same person as much as I enjoy Whizzers on the MUP. The difference is that I won't follow you to work and disable your speakers, but I might ground out your sparkplug wire with a paperclip if you're riding a Whizzer. The guy I met on single track yesterday at the Mt Carbon Loop at Bear Creek was climbing up a steep curving section and I didn't hear him until we were about 5' apart. We didn't collide because I was riding a Fargo and they're not exactly the master of the rock garden. All his music did was eliminate his ability to hear me and bring his focus and situational awareness to his immediate surroundings. Not trying to pick a fight, you're entitled to ride the way you want and to have your own opinion. I just disagree, respectfully.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Some people have no issues with farting in a crowded room, most move a respectful distance away.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

TheNip73 said:


> On a two way single track trail system, a speaker is a safety device.
> 
> I contribute a lot of money to the local trail organization.
> 
> ...


Here we go. It had to happen. "Loud speakers save lives". We all have to blast them because otherwise no one would jump out of the way and we would be killed or possibly kill someone else.

As a practicing grumpy jerk, I don't like any audible music on my single track. None. I also don't like stinky people, people who walk three wide, people that refuse to yield for a pass, and people who hoot and holler. Further I don't like people who let their crappy little dog try to bite me, people who wear tight clothes that are not sexy to me, and people who aren't using my mode of transportation who think their mode is better.

Recently there is a rash of people on my local trail that can't apparently make it 30 minutes in the woods without an open beer in their hand. I suppose it will be horrible if they sober up or pass out from a lack of carbs on the trial. Of course I expect it will now become trendy to throw the bottles in the woods, because it would be more exercise to carry it to the parking lot. I saw the first discarded bottles on my last ride.

The best bet is to just keep these things in my head. If I post on the internet about it or yell at the people doing these things they just disagree with me. It doesn't matter what they say or do though, they can't change that I think they are obnoxious them in my head.


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HIQ5EOK?th=1

just leave that here


----------



## BykerMike (Aug 3, 2016)

You guys still on about this? lol


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TheNip73 said:


> On a two way single track trail system, a speaker is a safety device.
> 
> I contribute a lot of money to the local trail organization.
> 
> ...


Yes, you should keep your money--no one gives a **** about who you are or what you can "buy."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2016)

cjsb said:


> Yes, you should keep your money--no one gives a **** about who you are or what you can "buy."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry, no can rep. I must (apparently) spread the love more first.


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Forster said:


> Sorry, no can rep. I must (apparently) spread the love more first.


I got him for ya... Rep given


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

cjsb said:


> I don't recall the OP now and too lazy to look it up, but threads like these are More For Venting than solving the problems of how to be courteous or respectful of others. Personally, find it pretty funny when someone posts into a thread like this either justifying the boom box as a general practice, or justifying it because no one "has the guts" to confront them face to face on the trail.
> 
> Overall, it is something that happens, is over quickly so for most of us we put up with it despite the fact that we think the boomboxers are annoying and for lack of a better word, pretty stupid.
> 
> ...


Have you ever considered people hold back from confronting others on jackass moves for fear of going to jail, after they smear the him across the trail? That's the only thing that holds me back from acting out [sometimes] out in today's society.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TheNip73 said:


> On a two way single track trail system, a speaker is a safety device.
> 
> I contribute a lot of money to the local trail organization.
> 
> Maybe I should stop my donation of time and money. Knowing I'm supporting a ton of jerks is annoying. It's fine you don't like the speakers, but I've never had issues in the real world. If you have a problem, stop hiding behind your computer/tablet/phone and call me out on the trail for a real discussion.


That's as hilarious as ****! I'm seriously ROTFLMFAO!! If you need music as a safety devise for yourself and especially for others, you need to get the **** off the trail. And then you're going to threaten someone to go out on the trail for, "a real discussion". ****, I'll take you up in that! I'll even pay your travel expenses one way!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

TheNip73 said:


> Maybe I should stop my donation of time and money. Knowing I'm supporting a ton of jerks is annoying. It's fine you don't like the speakers, but I've never had issues in the real world. If you have a problem, stop hiding behind your computer/tablet/phone and call me out on the trail for a real discussion.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM me next time you're in Utah.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Mookie said:


> PM me next time you're in Utah.


I got first dibs Mookster! You can have the pu$$y when I'm done.


----------



## TheNip73 (Jul 28, 2009)

Wtf is wrong with you idiots. 

I meant a real discussion, not a fight.

If this is the best the mountain biking community has to offer, it is sad.

I'm done with this thread and these forums.

Your wish is granted.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got first dibs Mookster! You can have the pu$$y when I'm done.


Uh, I think I'll pass Shawn!


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

TheNip73 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you idiots.
> 
> I meant a real discussion, not a fight.
> 
> ...


You're the example of what's wrong with the mountain biking community. Based on your posts you're not interested in a discussion.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

TheNip73 said:


> Wtf is wrong with you idiots.
> 
> I meant a real discussion, not a fight.
> 
> ...


No bra, we called you out and you wussed out. Do you really think we are that stupid? Don't let the door hit the back of your camel toe on the way out!


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Biking today, my GF's 9 year old got caught out on the trail making fun of one of these guys- sarcastically dancing to the bad techno at the guy behind his back until he turned around. And it was not prompted or noticed by us, at first.

That means a 9 year old knows the stupidity of these things.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jmmUT said:


> Biking today, my GF's 9 year old got caught out on the trail making fun of one of these guys- sarcastically dancing to the bad techno at the guy behind his back until he turned around. And it was not prompted or noticed by us, at first.
> 
> That means a 9 year old knows the stupidity of these things.


That's classic!


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

The common theme for the anti-speaker argument seems to be the lack of respect for other people and imposing yourself unwantedly on to other people. I get that. After two people complained about our group listening to music, we stopped.

I would just like to know if there is anyone who takes this lack of respect position who is posting in the dog threads on one side or the other? "Dogs with a Passion" has 50+ pages!

I love dogs, but after some crazy and dangerous encounters with riders (one being a member of our riding group) and their off-leash dogs, as well as numerous times having one of us in our group ride through dog crap, we have become vocal about off-leash dogs where we ride. 

To me, THAT shows a lack of respect to other people.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Arebee said:


> To me, THAT shows a lack of respect to other people.


They both do, dogs should be extremely well trained if off leash IMO.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Arebee said:


> The common theme for the anti-speaker argument seems to be the lack of respect for other people and imposing yourself unwantedly on to other people. I get that. After two people complained about our group listening to music, we stopped.
> 
> I would just like to know if there is anyone who takes this lack of respect position who is posting in the dog threads on one side or the other? "Dogs with a Passion" has 50+ pages!
> 
> ...


Classic deflection?


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Jayem said:


> Classic deflection?


No, it's a question? Do you have an opinion on the subject?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

These can help block out all of the animosity of my angered fellow riders on these here forums:


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Hmm, pretty much have to agree with you. Anyone know where I can get a Hope Hub ringtone? I think I will switch to something less musical.


 Really? Pick up the rear of the bike, hit record on your phone and crank the pedal. Go from there.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

FLYINW said:


> If I want to listen to music on the trail I'm going to listen to music and if you don't like it tough $#!+. Cycling has some of the biggest elitist snobs I've ever seen and the reason I ride alone.


 Great, just don't make everyone else listen to your shitty, new wave country music crap. That is the point.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Arebee said:


> I love dogs, but after some crazy and dangerous encounters with riders (one being a member of our riding group) and their off-leash dogs, as well as numerous times having one of us in our group ride through dog crap, we have become vocal about off-leash dogs where we ride.
> 
> To me, THAT shows a lack of respect to other people.


It does seem to be the same kind of thing. I also deal with it the same way, look for my patience. Some folks are cool, AND they play music or have loose dogs on the trail. I don't like either one but I try for the good manners and keep it to myself. I've fallen because of other riders a few times, it may be a matter of time before a dog gets too close. If I see one I have a second of indecision about slowing or just hoping I get away clean. One more thrill.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Have you ever considered people hold back from confronting others on jackass moves for fear of going to jail, after they smear the him across the trail? That's the only thing that holds me back from acting out [sometimes] out in today's society.


 But you don't have a follow through? On my trails, I know where all the shallow graves are. When we build, often time we need to go off trail and get some mineral dirt from a donor site. Just like a shallow grave way off the trail in the middle of the woods, just saying...... Maybe I have thought this through too much. With the 50 lb bags of lime and such.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My dog has speakers. :thumbsup:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I like this thread. Even though there is a lot of back and forth poo slinging, It does one thing, create awareness. I know some very nice and cool dudes that ride with a portable speaker just because they are totally unaware that it may be a nuisance to other riders that don’t share their same taste for music or any kind of music while being out in the wilderness. 

I am pretty sure some silent lurkers that are cool guys or gals that happen to ride with speakers have stumbled on this thread and thought "huh! I hadn’t thought of it that way" and being the nice and respectful people that they are will now more than likely think twice before putting their speakers and forcing their tunes on everybody. Maybe they will lower the volume a bit, use one earbud or just simply leave the music home. Some will ***** and moan on how "self entitled" the riders who don’t want music with their riding are, but I think most will get it. 

I personally am not thrilled when someone is out riding with a speaker and loud volume. Although I am not deeply offended like some people are (except when the "music" is dubstep or daddy yankee), I prefer no music with my rides. If I enjoyed music while riding, I would never play music with a loud speaker for I wouldn’t dare to impose on others. 

Cheers


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

leeboh said:


> Great, just don't make everyone else listen to your shitty, new wave county music crap. That is the point.


What's not to love about county music?


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Crankout said:


> What's not to love about county music?


I'm sure plenty, but I'm happy to have found KissCountry on my radio. Finally some rock-n-roll songs that haven't been on the radio for 30 years already!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> I got first dibs Mookster! You can have the pu$$y when I'm done.


Rep given MCS! LMFAO!!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

leeboh said:


> Really? Pick up the rear of the bike, hit record on your phone and crank the pedal. Go from there.


I'd have to buy a Hope hub and actually, I find loud hubs annoying (just on my own bikes, not trying to start a new leg of this argument).

I checked my phone and remembered why I put my own song as the ring tone, all Samsung provided were cheesy digital tunes that sound like they were from the Teletubbies.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

jim c said:


> I'm sure plenty, but I'm happy to have found KissCountry on my radio. Finally some rock-n-roll songs that haven't been on the radio for 30 years already!


I think he was referring to "county music" as opposed to "country music".

But hey, we have LBSes and microbreweries, why not "county music"?


----------



## swampboy62 (Feb 10, 2009)

53119 said:


> only time we use music on trail is when we're building/repairing sections. only because with dense and blind corners even signage and tape can't stop an asshat.


Brings back memories of doing trail work with CAMBA (Cleveland Area Mountain Bike Association). At the noon lunch break the trail guru would play polka music really loud at the work trailer.

Never said why, but I always assumed it was to make people hurry up to eat their lunch and get back to the trail work! Sure worked for me.

Steve Z


----------



## EABiker (Jun 24, 2004)

jim c said:


> I'm sure plenty, but I'm happy to have found KissCountry on my radio. Finally some rock-n-roll songs that haven't been on the radio for 30 years already!


Kiss does country now? Does Gene Simmons dress like a cowboy?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

leeboh said:


> But you don't have a follow through? On my trails, I know where all the shallow graves are. When we build, often time we need to go off trail and get some mineral dirt from a donor site. Just like a shallow grave way off the trail in the middle of the woods, just saying...... Maybe I have thought this through too much. With the 50 lb bags of lime and such.


Is that a death threat?


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I had a close call 2 times with off-leash dogs. One wanted to eat me and I got off the bike, and another barely missed my wheel because he didn't know which way to go. In the latter case, the owner apologized and I said "It's all good" and went about. 

Gotta keep your cool. Some people are too uptight.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I've had both situations - yesterday run into a hiker w/his Lab.. what a beautiful and well trained dog.. he was off-leash but responded to his owners commands perfect. 

The other day it was a lady w/two huge German S. and like 4 little kids half the size of the dogs.. stupid woman was yelling at the kids to get the huge dogs as I'm coming up a climb, the dogs were all over the place, she finally pulled the kids up the hill and dragged her dogs up. Why would you even think that's safe for anyone? let alone her own little ones. I really wanted to give her some lip, but it was safer that they left w/their dogs plus with the kids there not sure I would say what I really wanted to say. 

So it all depends on the situation, invading people's space is a pet-peeve of mine. I usually don't say anything though.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Arebee said:


> The common theme for the anti-speaker argument seems to be the lack of respect for other people and imposing yourself unwantedly on to other people. I get that. After two people complained about our group listening to music, we stopped.
> 
> I would just like to know if there is anyone who takes this lack of respect position who is posting in the dog threads on one side or the other? "Dogs with a Passion" has 50+ pages!
> 
> ...


I was riding Saturday, aggravating ride, reinjured foot/ankle, had to stop for a while for mechanical and generally crummy mood. Then while I am stopped yet again trying to get my shoe tighter I hear something running up on me. It startled me and was a large dog sprinting through woods. It keeps going and then later I hear someone yelling for the dog. Another rider. His dog is all over the place. He asks if I have seen a dog but I just keep going and ignore him. Dogs are prohibited on these trails, he still takes it out there, compounds it without a leash, and the dog obviously isn't trained well enough o be running around off leash--it was annoying for sure. I get back the parking lot and the guy is parked next to me and yet again he is yelling for the dog to get in the vehicle while it is running around. I didn't say a thing, it was his problem to resolve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D Bone (Jul 20, 2014)

cjsb said:


> I was riding Saturday, aggravating ride, reinjured foot/ankle, had to stop for a while for mechanical and generally crummy mood. Then while I am stopped yet again trying to get my shoe tighter I hear something running up on me. It startled me and was a large dog sprinting through woods. It keeps going and then later I hear someone yelling for the dog. Another rider. His dog is all over the place. He asks if I have seen a dog but I just keep going and ignore him. Dogs are prohibited on these trails, he still takes it out there, compounds it without a leash, and the dog obviously isn't trained well enough o be running around off leash--it was annoying for sure. I get back the parking lot and the guy is parked next to me and yet again he is yelling for the dog to get in the vehicle while it is running around. I didn't say a thing, it was his problem to resolve.


^ Sounds like you could've used some music.


----------



## euro-trash (Feb 9, 2008)

matrix311 said:


> I ride with the buckshot 2.0 portable bluetooth speaker and mount it to my Goby handlebar mount. Its quiet enough to where most people wont hear it and its safer than wearing ear buds. I love music so I enjoy music when I ride.


I have one of those too. How is yours? Mine drops connectivity once an hour or so; trying to figure out if that's normal.

I only use mine when I'm solo. I keep it low volume, and reserve it for long sustained climbs. I'm a very respectful rider, if this bothers you, you are way too easily offended.
I get it if people are blasting something at 100 dB--totally different story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

Totally went out and bought one of those Bluetooth speakers after reading "a lot" of this thread. Going to rock "(In the wake of) The Swollen Goat" everytime I ride!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

D Bone said:


> ^ Sounds like you could've used some music.


Yes, at that moment I could have used something soothing, or perhaps should have begun chanting "Serenity Now! Serenity Now!"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

slapheadmofo said:


> My dog has speakers. :thumbsup:


I would tolerate this IF he had a cooler filled with IPA to share, like a rescue dog. Then the object of scorn becomes a symbol of trail unity and tolerance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveRider (Jul 14, 2014)

JACKL said:


> Speaking of that, sometimes when I'm driving home after a ride, and there is a bump in the road, I pull up on the steering wheel to try to unweight the front-end. Wait - what were we talking about again?


Ha! Or point your knees into a curve.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

cjsb said:


> I would tolerate this IF he had a cooler filled with IPA to share, like a rescue dog. Then the object of scorn becomes a symbol of trail unity and tolerance.


That might sway my opinion.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

structure said:


> totally went out and bought one of those bluetooth speakers after reading "a lot" of this thread. Going to rock "(in the wake of) the swollen goat" everytime i ride!


clutch!!!


----------



## Hobie21 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Can't we all get along*



DLd said:


> I agree it's annoying 99% of the time (once in a while I like the song.) Do these people really hate mountain biking so much that they need blaring music to make it bearable? This isn't aerobics class. You don't have to have a thumping beat to accomplish cardio. On the plus side, I've never seen a good rider with this, so either they're incompetent tools, or they don't stick with it long enough to get good. Or they actually become proficient at riding and figure out they don't need the musical accompaniment to have a good time.


This sense that the trails are out there for us alone is ruining the sport.
This applies to the guys with speakers but also to those that ***** about them. I'm in the middle. I ride with earbuds to preserve the silence in the woods. And yes being out there for cardio is every bit as legitimate as any other reason. Stop getting your mojo all over the place or we all will have to get fat bikes to get thru it.


----------



## boostenmkiv (Jun 13, 2006)

I get it if the music is obnoxiously loud, but would much rather someone have a speaker with music playing that I have to hear for 10-20 seconds than someone with earbuds who can't hear me until my front tire is about to buzz them, then they get startled and almost have a heart attack and for some odd reason....I feel bad about it!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

boostenmkiv said:


> then they get startled and almost have a heart attack and for some odd reason....*I feel bad about it*!


I don't. That's natural selection.


----------



## Rockbrook (Apr 17, 2015)

This is hilarious.
I ride with my bluetooth speaker occasionally, I prefer it over earbuds because I can still hear my surroundings. Usually when I come up on people on the trail I turn the volume down because I know I'm probably thee only person on the trails that listens to Rap haha. If it bothers you, oh well you only have to deal with it for about 10-15 seconds like someone else stated. Get over it lol, it's not that serious....


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I think it's more important to have potable water. Here's a diagram for starters:


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

They do make earbuds that run stereo into one bud. That way you get your tunes, hear me when I come up behind you to pass you, and you're not creating noise pollution for your fellow trail users. Why do you need a speaker?


----------



## rodfather450r (Dec 16, 2008)

One reason I enjoy mountain biking is just getting out in the woods away from everything. Music defeats the purpose of being out there.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

rodfather450r said:


> One reason I enjoy mountain biking is just getting out in the woods away from everything. Music defeats the purpose of being out there.


Yes, this has been an ongoing argument in this thread. Apparently some need city noises even out in nature, go figure. ut: Must be a millennial thing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2016)

chazpat said:


> They do make earbuds that run stereo into one bud. That way you get your tunes, hear me when I come up behind you to pass you, and you're not creating noise pollution for your fellow trail users. Why do you need a speaker?


 They make earbuds and you can send both channels into one ear, you cannot, however, hear stereo in one ear. (But I know what you mean and that's exactly what I do on the road.)


----------



## Rockbrook (Apr 17, 2015)

I actually enjoy being out on the trail with just me and my music, helps me relax more and also take my mind off of my burning thighs/calf muscles! Remember we're all not the same, different strokes for different folks, just cause you don't like doesn't mean everyone else has to hate it too.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

I use a cheapo Bluetooth handle bar speaker. I keep the volume relatively low so I can hear what's going on around me. It does "warn" those hikers ahead of me which is a plus.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm inspired by this thread to get some big-ass blue-tooth speakers on my bike and crank out some black metal to covert the other trail users to the Dark Lord.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.
> 
> [URL]https://1.bp.blogspot.com/[/URL]
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Curveball said:


> Does it mount on the saddle?


Not exactly, I assume the saddle would help keep it in place, tho. :lol:


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Curveball said:


> Cornfield said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.
> ...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.


I'd have no problem with the speaker issue if all users placed this accordingly. And it would save the need of telling folks 'where to put it', LOL!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Might have to work up to that one though. 

I seriously can't stop laughing.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Not exactly, I assume the saddle would help keep it in place, tho. :lol:


Maybe it mounts in place of the saddle.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Curveball said:


> Maybe it mounts in place of the saddle.


They do say it's concealable!!


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Cornfield said:


> Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.


Afraid to ask where you hide the subwoofer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

jochribs said:


> They do say it's concealable!!


It also has deep, rumbling bass tone. It reportedly reproduces the "brown note" beautifully.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Curveball said:


> Maybe it mounts in place of the saddle.


Nah, you don't want a hole in your chamois.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Curveball said:


> It also has deep, rumbling bass tone. It reportedly reproduces the "brown note" beautifully.


A deep tooting tone?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Curveball said:


> It also has deep, rumbling bass tone. It reportedly reproduces the "brown note" beautifully.


Climbing motivation.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jochribs said:


> Might have to work up to that one though.
> 
> I seriously can't stop laughing.


Yeah, finally this thread got a tension buster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

For Christ's sake, Apple makes a ****in' butt plug?


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

cjsb said:


> Yeah, finally this thread got a tension buster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, a tension buster that would also create some serious tension.



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> For Christ's sake, Apple makes a ****in' butt plug?


I keep thinking it has to be a spoof. Who would design that!? My stomach hurts form laughing uncontrollably everytime I come back to this thread.

And if it is real, it's the perfect speaker to recommend to those that want speakers on their rides. They can really keep their music to themselves!


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> For Christ's sake, Apple makes a ****in' butt plug?


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mountain Cycle Shawn again.

I so wanted to say it.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

jcd46 said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Mountain Cycle Shawn again.
> 
> I so wanted to say it.


I'm not normally into the rep thing, but i gave you some + for that!

On a side not, if I can't charge that thing when it's in her, I'm not buying it. Because you know, the battery will probably only last 4 hours or so.


----------



## Real Geezer (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe it is powered by the Samsung Note 7 batteries!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> For Christ's sake, Apple makes a ****in' butt plug?


iSUBpository is the official name of this accessory.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Curveball said:


> I'm inspired by this thread to get some big-ass blue-tooth speakers on my bike and crank out some black metal to covert the other trail users to the Dark Lord.


 Ozzy? I always considered him to be pale white.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

^grey even.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

Once in awhile when I'm riding by myself I will use this one https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VARCG7W/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
which is real nice and haven't had anybody give me a nasty look. The outdoors is for every body so quit your whining about somebody passing by you for less than 10 seconds listening to their music. I have the smallest violin playing your tune


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nash04 said:


> I have the smallest violin playing your tune


Holiday in Cambodia on the violin? Ok, wouldn't mind hearing that!


----------



## brownplus (Mar 31, 2005)

music
politcal views


no one wants your version of it

if you don't realize this, then yes....you ARE a douchebag

keep it to yourself please


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

brownplus said:


> music
> politcal views
> 
> no one wants your version of it
> ...


You know grasshopper, that there is a very good point! I said that in my best Robert De voice, as I kinda nodded my head up and down.


----------



## Rob711 (Nov 14, 2015)

OP here, man I was curious if this was happening elsewhere, seems so! Like to see that blaring music in a secluded trail is a douche move. If my encounters were low volume I prob would not have asked. Wish I could have started a cooler thread that had true mountain bike question! 
Ps I like the sound of loud hubs.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rob711 said:


> OP here, man I was curious if this was happening elsewhere, seems so! Like to see that blaring music in a secluded trail is a douche move. If my encounters were low volume I prob would not have asked. Wish I could have started a cooler thread that had true mountain bike question!
> Ps I like the sound of loud hubs.


this guy had his blaring as he rode by while we were doin trailwork. was some f***wit snowflake band too.

respectfully disagree on loud hubs- onyx all things.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

53119 said:


> this guy had his blaring as he rode by while we were doin trailwork. was some f***wit snowflake band too.


That makes no sense, I can't imagine a MTBer blaring the Partridge family on the trail unless their express purpose it to annoy any and every living thing in the forest. Must be a roadie givin' the woods a try...


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

dbhammercycle said:


> That makes no sense, I can't imagine a MTBer blaring the Partridge family on the trail unless their express purpose it to annoy any and every living thing in the forest. Must be a roadie givin' the woods a try...


lol. ...or a runner


----------



## Trevor Ochmonek (May 9, 2015)

Cornfield said:


> Has anyone tried the new Airpods with the concealable subwoofer? Looks like a good way to keep music to yourself and not disturb others.


Just got mine today and it's already stuck. Does anyone know if these are waterproof or if astroglide will mess up the subwoofer?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Just got mine today and it's already stuck. Does anyone know if these are waterproof or if astroglide will mess up the subwoofer?


You'll find out soon enough.

Don't forget to plug the charger in...


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I never can remember, are you supposed to grease those or use Locktite? I guess it depends on the trail you're riding.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

53119 said:


> lol. ...or a runner


MTB has seemed to explode around here judging by how busy the trails have become. Most of the guys who chose to share their tunes are playing stuff that might make you want to pedal, but some of these newbies are playing **** that I thought only pre-teen girls liked.


----------



## spoonrobot (Dec 18, 2013)

I think this is the inevitable outcome of decades spent telling riders that using earbuds is going to kill them.

Portable speakers are awful, no one wants to hear music that isn't theirs. Especially not in the car, on the bike or when I'm trying to walk along in the woods.


----------



## kubikeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe I'm a cranky old man in the body of a 30 something, but I've never liked being near people who blast music in public. I don't like hearing your music in the park, walking down the sidewalk, from you car at the stoplight, and especially on the trail! 

/rant

One summer's day on the trail, I heard music. I slowed my pace expecting someone up ahead. The music was coming from a man, singing and strumming a ukulele, walking with a beautiful young woman and two little girls. All of them were smiling, barefoot, and in long flowing dresses (yes, even the dude). Even with my introverted, cold-hearted Northeastern attitude, I couldn't be mad.


----------



## Brodino (Sep 15, 2008)

spoonrobot said:


> .....Portable speakers are awful, no one wants to hear music that isn't theirs...


I do not even want to hear my own music in the woods.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Trevor Ochmonek said:


> Just got mine today and it's already stuck. Does anyone know if these are waterproof or if astroglide will mess up the subwoofer?


Those little holes around the "neck" of the device are the lube ports. You did add lube to the dispenser before your ride didn't you?

And yes, these devices are most certainly waterproof and washable.

Don't ask me how I developed my expertise in these devices.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried bone conduction headphones (something like these: https://www.amazon.com/Aftershokz-AS450-Conduction-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B00JO9XY74)? I've never worn them, but they don't go into your ears so you should be able to still hear everything around you. Just curious to hear from someone who's used them.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

spoonrobot said:


> Portable speakers are awful, no one wants to hear music that isn't theirs. Especially not in the car, on the bike or when I'm trying to walk along in the woods.


True story.

If people want to ride with earbuds, that's fine. Not my style, but you be you. Know that car with the bumping bass and the rattling licence plate at the stoplight? That's you on the trail with your speaker.

Don't be that guy.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

jjaguar said:


> Has anyone ever tried bone conduction headphones (something like these: https://www.amazon.com/Aftershokz-AS450-Conduction-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B00JO9XY74)? I've never worn them, but they don't go into your ears so you should be able to still hear everything around you. Just curious to hear from someone who's used them.


Yeah I tried them. Getting the receivers (they don't show in the ad) surgically implanted into the base of my skull was a hassle, but they work really well. Maybe a little too well. When I'm around wi-fi the implants pick up all kinds of stuff, you wouldn't believe - music, conversations, even porn. And sometimes on the bus I can hear cell phone conversations which sound kind of staticy so I know they're not same as the other voices in my head.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I think I'd be OK with this if I came across these guys out in the woods.


----------



## urban_comando (Nov 12, 2014)

I spent time in Manhattan and there was this old dude who used to ride his bike around all over with loads of I<3NY stickers and flags all over with a portable 8 track player on the back blasting Sinatra "New York, New york" over and over and over. Always made me laugh


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I think I'd be OK with this if I came across these guys out in the woods.


You could probably follow those guys to the Thunderdome.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Cornfield said:


> I think I'd be OK with this if I came across these guys out in the woods.


Ah. I watched Mad Max: Fury Road yesterday. Good flick.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Cornfield said:


> I think I'd be OK with this if I came across these guys out in the woods.





urban_comando said:


> I spent time in Manhattan and there was this old dude who used to ride his bike around all over with loads of I<3NY stickers and flags all over with a portable 8 track player on the back blasting Sinatra "New York, New york" over and over and over. Always made me laugh


You must be this cool to have a speaker on your bike.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

jjaguar said:


> Has anyone ever tried bone conduction headphones (something like these: https://www.amazon.com/Aftershokz-AS450-Conduction-Headphones-Microphone/dp/B00JO9XY74)? I've never worn them, but they don't go into your ears so you should be able to still hear everything around you. Just curious to hear from someone who's used them.


I've been using a set for a couple weeks now. I was very skeptical, but they work as advertised. I really have no complaints other than sound quality, but it's adequate.

Last weekend I was on a solo ride listening to music and was able to hear a dog running up behind me through the leaves. After that, I have no concerns about not being able to hear other riders or hikers.

Keep in mind that your ears won't be covered, so things like leaves under your tires, wind noise, and loud hubs will have an impact on how well you can hear the music.


----------



## BStrummin (Nov 17, 2009)

Bone Conduction Headphones??? What madness is this?!


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

BStrummin said:


> Bone Conduction Headphones??? What madness is this?!


That seems to be how they work. It sounds like most of the bass and mids are done through bone conduction and that maybe some of the higher frequencies are heard normally.

If you move them out slightly so they aren't pressing on your bones, most of the sound goes away. I thought maybe it was just a gimmick and that they got louder once pressure was applied, but if I press on them with my fingers I don't hear any differences. There may be some trick that I'm overlooking, but for now I'm happy with them. I hear the music just fine, it's not really audible to anyone else, and I can hear everything in my surroundings.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I am changing my tune on this topic. I have been doing a lot of in door riding this winter and found this training video below. If your speakers are playing this music I'll join you. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

cjsb said:


> I am changing my tune on this topic. I have been doing a lot of in door riding this winter and found this training video below. If your speakers are playing this music I'll join you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldnt get passed 45 seconds ?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's butt ****ing horrible!!


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's Asiago cheese horrible!!


fify


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I was hoping this tread would die a quiet death....nope it's come back to life.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess some people just don't know good music even when it's right in front of them on the trail. If Robert Plant weren't into Soccer, he'd be blasting this music on his mountain bike. (I hope he is still alive.)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes, Robert plant is still alive.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

cjsb said:


> I guess some people just don't know good music even when it's right in front of them on the trail.


I certainly do know what good music is - the stuff I like to listen to. Your music probably sucks. And you can rightfully say the same thing. That's the whole point.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> Yes, Robert plant is still alive.


Awesome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

BStrummin said:


> Bone Conduction Headphones??? What madness is this?!


Well if you ain't got a brain between your ears...


----------



## ski_adk (May 10, 2009)

This is happening at the ski area too. To me this has just about the same consideration for others as smoking. And this is coming from a former pack a day light me if ya got em


----------



## bbbbking (Nov 7, 2008)

music did help me relex when I'm ride, usually I just play music using Phone noy too loud, also I enjoy hearing the sounds of tire n the ground

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 A0001 發送


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

ski_adk said:


> This is happening at the ski area too. To me this has just about the same consideration for others as smoking. And this is coming from a former pack a day light me if ya got em


I recently ran into that at my local ski area.

What the hell is wrong with people?


----------



## Branner (May 28, 2015)

I have a 6 year old and 9 year old at home, along with a wife. When I'm lucky enough to get out to ride I LOVE the quiet. But, if I do encounter someone with a speaker it doesn't bother me one bit, I'm out riding. 

Now, unlike most on this thread, I'm not that good of a rider, I'd say I'm ok. That said, I liken speakers to wearing a white belt when golfing. You better be pretty good if you chose to sport one. Otherwise, you just look foolish. 

Oh, and I agree with the above, seeing (Edit - hearing) them skiing. Pretty annoying.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use a ipod nano mounted to my helmet that runs to headphones positioned just above my ears. You can't hear my music and I can hear everything around me. It's the best of both worlds. I don't use it on group rides as I like to be social and I don't use it at night, because mountain lions.
Headphones isolate you and are illegal on the roads. Loud speakers make you an ass.
I have tried riding with and without tunes and I miss them when there gone.


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

cjsb said:


> I am changing my tune on this topic. I have been doing a lot of in door riding this winter and found this training video below. If your speakers are playing this music I'll join you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was positively brutal bub.

Also, I think that the Robert that you may be thinking of is Robert Palmer (Addicted to love etc.) or maybe even Robert Smith of the Cure, but definitely not Robert Plant of Led Zepplin...no way, no how.

And Robert Palmer is dead btw.


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

matuchi said:


> I was riding down Eldridge Grade on theEast side of Mt Tam and heard this god-awful noise coming up the hill. I rounded a corner and came upon three brothers riding uphill, and one had a Boom Box bungee corded to his handlebars with the Rap turned up so loud the speakers were cracking. Thankfully it was the only time I have ever seen them up there.


I see them all the time at the spray wash. It's so loud their bumpers rattle.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cleared2land said:


> I was hoping this tread would die a quiet death....nope it's come back to life.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jochribs said:


> That was positively brutal bub.
> 
> Also, I think that the Robert that you may be thinking of is Robert Palmer (Addicted to love etc.) or maybe even Robert Smith of the Cure, but definitely not Robert Plant of Led Zepplin...no way, no how.
> 
> And Robert Palmer is dead btw.


Thanks for pointing out the Roberts but I was referring to esteemed Plant and how his music has changed over the years, although not in this direction (unless he were a hardcore cyclist). Did you catch Addicted to Love in the posted video? Great song now memorialized for cycling. There is also a stoking version of Highway to Hell later, and a song I remember from The Utilmate Sports Bar and Club Neo back in Chicago in the 80s. Can't recall the name but I remember getting into the ring at the Ultimate when it cued.

I only had time for the 30 minute video last night and the music is different not as inspiring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

I thought that I did hear Addicted to Love while I was clicking though the time bar, but then couldn't actually find it when I tried to relocate it. Might have been some other tone/melody that brought it out of the recesses, lol. I did defintiely catch the ACDC bit. 

Still, nothing against your tastes brother, but that was positively brutal, hahaha!


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone try riding with a non-portable speaker?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I once hooked my 12in Cerwin Vega's to my buddy's car stereo and we rolled around Lake Calhoun on a Saturday many years ago. He's in Mongolia now or somewhere. That probably doesn't count huh?


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

dbhammercycle said:


> I once hooked my 12in Cerwin Vega's to my buddy's car stereo and we rolled around Lake Calhoun on a Saturday many years ago. He's in Mongolia now or somewhere. That probably doesn't count huh?


If you were "ridin'", it counts!


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

jochribs said:


> I thought that I did hear Addicted to Love while I was clicking though the time bar, but then couldn't actually find it when I tried to relocate it. Might have been some other tone/melody that brought it out of the recesses, lol. I did defintiely catch the ACDC bit.
> 
> Still, nothing against your tastes brother, but that was positively brutal, hahaha!


Oh yeah, I have enjoyed the responses to the video. I am a bit surprised at myself how much I enjoy riding to that thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velokid1 (May 3, 2005)

Can we get back to *****ing about how hearing other people's music totally ruins our rides? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasonmax (Jan 21, 2015)

Personally I feel it is a super stupid thing, however im not a sensitve pu##y so I feel like it's whatever let people be people


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

jasonmax said:


> Personally I feel it is a super stupid thing, however im not a sensitve pu##y so I feel like it's whatever let people be people


Those are actually quite strong if you think about it, popping babies out and all. It's the men's version that all sorts of sensitive. Funny that we flip those when we talk crudely about strength and weakness, maybe it's because we are too sensitive?


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

It doesn't bother me, but it does seem kind of silly. I get 12 hours of runtime out of my $20 soundpeats bluetoof earbuds. Perhaps it is a primitive form of posturing or toughness signalling, originating in the primordial lizard brain? Kind of like tattoos.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

jim c said:


> MTB has seemed to explode around here judging by how busy the trails have become. Most of the guys who chose to share their tunes are playing stuff that might make you want to pedal, but some of these newbies are playing **** that I thought only pre-teen girls liked.


You mean like Taylor Swift? I love TS. She's a musical genius, on par with Prince (pbuh).


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

meh, I don't know. As far as annoying trail activities go, a personal speaker is pretty low on the list. I've run across a few, and they're gone in a split second. Not a big deal. Earbuds, and people talking with each other but yelling to do it while riding are far worse.


----------



## jim c (Dec 5, 2014)

Schulze said:


> You mean like Taylor Swift? I love TS. She's a musical genius, on par with Prince (pbuh).


Ya you're probably right, but I'm one of those guys who liked Black Sabbath and Deep Purple growing up. Never developed an ear for those two "geniuses", or the pop sound they work. 
There is one guy I see/hear often who plays old-skool reggae. I love the way I react to that stuff, always a smile and a dance move above the saddle. The rhythm is too slow for my pedal cadence and I end up going around. 
Notice how many of the current videos (pinkbike visitor) forego music and you only hear tire sounds? Love that.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's butt ****ing horrible!!


As awesome as the music I listen to is, no one wants to hear it. Don't be that guy/gal blaring some bs on the trail or even the parking lot. I can promise you that someone thinks your music sucks. :bluefrown:

I wrote a schpeil on this that I stand by. The one-sided earbud thing sounds like sh*t and the bone conduction earphones (great cheesy 80's name though) are incredibly cumbersome/annoying. Keep it simple.

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Threesticks (Jan 18, 2004)

A few years ago I was riding on the Will rogers State park trail near Venice Beach and came up behind a dude sporting dreads and a rasta hat riding an old trike with tall handle bars pulling a trailer with a thumping sound system playing Wes Montgomery's Bumpin' On Sunset.
I enjoyed his music for several miles, bought him a coke, and rode on.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Overheard these most dreaded words in the English language at a mountain bike race this weekend: "Dude, crank up the volume"


----------



## ph0shizle (Mar 2, 2017)

Everyone should be able to live the life they want as long as it doesn't harm someone else. If you enjoy listening to music while riding, then i'm cool with it. Personally, I'd rather have someone listening to music through a speaker than through earbuds, but to each his own. Ride in silence, or in a group with music, or ring your bell nonstop. It's your life so stop worrying about what other people think of you.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

June Bug said:


> Overheard these most dreaded words in the English language at a mountain bike race this weekend: "Dude, crank up the volume"


Hey man, is that Freedom Rock? Yeah, man. Well, turn it up man!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ph0shizle said:


> Seems like a lot of people on this thread is easily bothered. I love music and i do everything to music, including riding. Call me selfish, but i don't live my life to please others. Everyone should be able to live the life they want as long as it doesn't harm someone else.


Yes, people is bothered. Selfish! Your choice of music may be harmful to other people's ears.


----------



## HELLBELLY (Jan 16, 2004)

ph0shizle said:


> Everyone should be able to live the life they want as long as it doesn't harm someone else. If you enjoy listening to music while riding, then i'm cool with it. Personally, I'd rather have someone listening to music through a speaker than through earbuds, but to each his own. Ride in silence, or in a group with music, or ring your bell nonstop. It's your life so stop worrying about what other people think of you.


For the love Gawd, just STFU already and get one of these! :cornut:

Seriously, then you can listen to whatever you like*, it sounds great**, is a ridiculously good deal and you can still hear everything around you.

*Like something completely awesome like this...






...and even if others don't respect your free-spirited individuality THEY DON"T HAVE TO F#%KING HEAR IT. :bluefrown:

**I've had and/or fabricated every speaker and music contraption to listen to you can think of (and many you probably cannot) ever since I began mountain biking almost 30 years ago. Yes, I'm an old POS, but maybe a wise one if not at least a wise-a$$. These flat out blow everything away.

:thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

The thread that just keeps on giving.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

HELLBELLY said:


> As awesome as the music I listen to is, no one wants to hear it. Don't be that guy/gal blaring some bs on the trail or even the parking lot. I can promise you that someone thinks your music sucks. :bluefrown:
> 
> I wrote a schpeil on this that I stand by. The one-sided earbud thing sounds like sh*t and the bone conduction earphones (great cheesy 80's name though) are incredibly cumbersome/annoying. Keep it simple.
> 
> :thumbsup: :devil:


I would DEFINITELY want to hear Iron Reagan....and Leftover Crack, Toxic Holocaust....That is usually what is going thru my head as I am riding anyways.

Sometimes I am even screaming the words outloud if I am climbing or flying down a path. Speed is a rush, both in music and bikes!!


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

ph0shizle said:


> Everyone should be able to live the life they want as long as it doesn't harm someone else.


"your freedom ends where my nose begins".....or in this case ears. Listen to whatever you want, but playing it on a speaker is an infringement on others' freedom.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

Music is a violation of our personal privacy!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Cornfield said:


> Music is a violation of our personal privacy!


Sometimes it takes males many years of growing up to get this. Music is an amazing thing but we all have different tastes. Forcing your taste onto others ears is a violation of personal privacy as you said.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Sometimes it takes males many years of growing up to get this.


Or just one viewing of Caddyshack...


----------

